# need help with CS10 ridgid monitor



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I guess i jinxed myself by praising ridgid caneras. Haha. I have a CS10 ridgid monitor that while using all of a sudden went to a gray screen. The reel is a 200' color reel that will fit into 1-1/2" lines. The head is only a few months old. The light comes on when I plug it into the monitor but now it only shows a gray screen after the ridgid logo goes off. 

The length counter works and all the text on the monitor works but no image. Its a cold 40° and rainy here today, if that makes a difference. 

I would like to run the camera one last time down this line I just jetted and I really don't want to take the 30 mike trip back to the shop to get another. Any suggestions?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Post on the ridgid forum and you'll get better help.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Post on the ridgid forum and you'll get better help.


Is that another forum all together? Should I search it online or what?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/f9/ A guy named Josh comes on there and is the one who created the ridgid forum. He's a product manager there and I think right now is in charge of drain tools and camera. But he's an open channel into the ridgid product team. You also got the guys from san diego reading the forum so they'll probably help. 

I've also called AJ coleman up for help with my camera and they were a huge help. If you don't know AJ Coleman, you should. Marvin is the owner and comes up with many answers to questions that stump us young timers(meaning all of us except for Mr Bill). His name on there is rod man. We got some big personalities there however that you either love or hate.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I found it. I was hoping for a quick response. Thank you, Gear Junkie. I will register later today and post there. No suggestions from you as a Ridgid tool user, I take it?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry, nothing. I don't have the CS10. Rick on the ridgid forum has one and maybe he could help but he keeps his pm full. Cuda on here is also super knowledgable on the camera stuff. Basically if Rick and Cuda don't know, time to call san diego


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Sorry, nothing. I don't have the CS10. Rick on the ridgid forum has one and maybe he could help but he keeps his pm full. Cuda on here is also super knowledgable on the camera stuff. Basically if Rick and Cuda don't know, time to call san diego


Haha. Cool, man. Thank you for you're suggestions.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry but without another known working monitor there are only little things to try;
For instance the monitor to camera patch cable go bad all the time so with it on you move it around slowly in different spots and if you get a picture use duct tape to hold the magic spot to get you through the job.
Another is to look inside the spring to see if maybe the sonde to camera connector came off. That is about it in the field.

My cs1000 has only acted up in real cold temperatures but after a few seconds of being on warmed up and had no problems 40 is pretty warm so that is not it.
To test the camera or the reel or the distance unit you have to have a working monitor and you remove the camera head and plug it right into the monitor if it works than you go after the reel to find out what is wrong. Wish I could be more help.... And Ben (gear Junkie) is a pretty good source of info himself lol


----------

